# Camping in Dubai?



## fudzzz (Oct 9, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm really keen on taking advantage of this 'cold' weather and doing a bit of camping in or around Dubai. Anyone have any campsite recommendations for someone who doesn't have a car or bike? 

Also, is solo camping reasonably safe (criminal activity wise) in the Dubai desert?

I've heard that Oman is awesome for hiking/camping, but I want to start off in Dubai and then maybe in the near future I'll apply for an Oman tourist visa and head out there. Just wanna get a basic camping experience in the UAE first.

Cheers for any tips/advice!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Driving in the desert in one vehicle is not advisable. It's not about crime, it's about safety - if you break down, have an accident, etc.


----------



## fudzzz (Oct 9, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> Driving in the desert in one vehicle is not advisable. It's not about crime, it's about safety - if you break down, have an accident, etc.


I don't own a car yet, and am just thinking of doing a bit of hiking/trekking/camping. So far, from what I've read online, it seems to be fairly safe as long as you have a GPS, map, and a good sense of direction. 

I've narrowed down to good places to go: Hatta and Dibba (Fujairah).

I'll probably head to Dibba next week, after purchasing some camping gear. However, I just need to know if it's legal to pitch up a tent anywhere. (Let's say I hike 30 mins into the mountains and find a nice flat spot, etc).


----------

